# Pig in city limits



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

While the potential owners of the pigs have relinquished rights, the pigs is in city limits. Were the pig outside city limits, one would be able to shoot it. Most citys do not allow the discharge of firearms or bows in city limits. To err on the side of caution, a pig in city limits must be removed within the limits of the law, by animal control or the county sherrif/city police, or with permission ffrom the cheif of police.
I listed the MDA offices as contacts, as they can investigate the case, contact appropriate officials, and when the pig is removed, take samples for disease testing.
Hope this answers your question, if not feel free to ask more.


----------

